# Superior Peptides BOGO sale extended!



## Elvia1023 (May 7, 2014)

The website was down for most of today and I know many guys wanted to order so we have extended it for you till the end of Friday 9th May.

Just adding the website has just come back up too


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 8, 2014)

Bump to let guys know


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 8, 2014)

Some huge savings to be made with this. Use code MBOGOF and click on my banner to see all of our products


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 9, 2014)

The sale is still on


----------

